# Motorgehäuse am Sockel erden?



## rih0815 (6 August 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Bei welchen Bedingungen muss ein Motorgehäuse auf einer Maschine geerdet (Potentialausgleich) werden?


----------



## Larzerus (6 August 2013)

Alle Metallischen Teile die im Fehlerfall unter Spannung stehen können müssen geerdet werden IMMER. 
Im Normalfall ist im Motorklemmbrett aber nen Anschluss für die Erde über die das Gehäuse geerdet ist.


----------



## rih0815 (7 August 2013)

Normen, Vorschriften? 
Gilt der PE Anschluss im Motorklemmbrett als Potentialausgleich....


----------



## Larzerus (7 August 2013)

Die VDE ist ja leider nicht frei zugänglich deswegen kann ich es gerade nicht im Detail wiedergeben aber in folgenden Normen sollte es drinne stehen.

DIN VDE 0100 Teil 410 – Schutz gegen gefährliche Körperströme
DIN VDE 0100 Teil 540 – Auswahl und Errichtung von Erdungsanlagen, Potentialausgleichsleitern

kleiner Auszug aus der 0100 Teil 410:

http://www.vde-verlag.de/buecher/leseprobe/lese3169.pdf


----------



## Ottmar (7 August 2013)

Hi!

Im Ex-Bereich muss ein zusätzlicher Potentialausgleich am Gehäuse (außen) vorgenommen werden.
Das gilt im Übrigen nicht nur für Motoren.

Im Nicht-Ex-Bereich ist der im Klemmbrett liegende Schutzleiteranschluss über die Zuleitung ausreichend.


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## b35 (7 August 2013)

Das Motorgehäuse ist normalerweise über den PE Anschluß im Anschlußkasten geerdet, wie schon gesagt.
Für uns sind in  EN 60204 „Sicherheit von Maschinen, elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen“ die entsprechenden Anforderungen benannt, Kap. 8.2, Schutzleitersystem.
Ein zusätzlicher Potentialausgleich ist nach meiner Lesart nur nötig, wenn das Gerät Ableitströme größer 10mA hat (Abs. 8.2.). Denkbar z. B. bei Motoren mit angebautem F/U, Geräte mit Netzfilter, oder IT Geräte, unter Beachtung einiger Randbedingungen.


El. Betriebsmittel nach EN 60079-0 (EX) müssen eine externe Klemme für einen Potentialausgleich besitzen, aber auch mit Ausnahmen (Kap. 15.1.2 dieser Norm). Alle Körper dieser Betriebsmittel, auch solche mit Schutzleiter, Anbauteile, Konstruktionsteile usw. sind in den PA mit einzubeziehen.

Allerdings brauchen sie keinen zusätzlichen Anschluß, „wenn sie festen und gesicherten metallischen Kontakt mit Konstruktionsteilen haben die ihrerseits mit dem Potentialausgleichsystem verbunden sind“ (Quelle: Wettingfeld, Explosionsschutz nach VDE und BetrSichV., Kap. E.4.2.1 Potentialausgleich).


----------



## katsche (10 September 2013)

Guten Morgen,
wir verbinden den Motor immer mit dem Maschinengehäuse extern, da wir konstruktiv meist eine Vibrationsscheibe verwenden. Aber auch wenn wir diese nicht verwenden, wollen manche unserer Kunden eine externe PE Verbindung haben. Sehe ich aber nicht notwendig.


----------

